# Supprimer la musique de l'ipad2



## gmanaud (10 Août 2011)

Bonjour 
je souhaiterais supprimer toute la musique de mon ipad 2, pour pouvoir re-synchroniser avec uniquement les morceaux que je veux...
Mais je n'y arrive pas...
Y a-t-il une manipulation à faire pour supprimer toute la musique ?
merci d'avance !


----------



## Larme (10 Août 2011)

Comment choisis-tu la musique que tu synchronises ?
Je conseille les playlists...

Dans tous les cas, une fois ton iPad branché, dans l'onglet Musique, fais en sorte de choisir de synchroniser uniquement avec les listes de lectures cochées...


----------



## gmanaud (10 Août 2011)

la première synchronisation, je n'ai pas fait gaffe aux options proposées, donc cela m'a transféré toute la musique de l'itunes de mon mac sur l'ipad... 

depuis j'ai essayé de refaire une synchronisation en ne cochant que les playlists que je souhaite avoir sur mon ipad, mais ça ne m'efface pas le reste de la musique transférée la première fois...

et quand je veux supprimer tous les morceaux de l'ipad pour repartir à zéro en gros, je ne peux pas ! 

du coup je ne sais pas quoi faire...


----------



## pepeye66 (10 Août 2011)

Quand tu branches ton ipad est ce qu'il est en synchro automatique ?


----------



## Larme (10 Août 2011)

Est-ce que tu as de coché : _Remplir automatiquement l'espace libre avec les morceaux_ ?


----------



## Pharrel (10 Août 2011)

A l'ecran de connexion de l'ipad tu clique sur "gerer manuellement les morceaux et video"
Ensuite, tu  cliques sur l'onglet musique, tu selectionnes tout tes morceaux et tu les supprimes ! Normalement ta bibliotheque musical sur ipad est vierge &#57431;&#57431;


----------



## gmanaud (10 Août 2011)

@ pepeye : non pas de synchro automatique, je suis blonde, mais quand même ! 
@larme : Oui j'ai coché supprimer l'espace libre 
ça ne change rien...
@ pharrel : je vais essayer de ce pas ! 

je vous tiens au courant !

merci de vos réponses


----------



## gmanaud (11 Août 2011)

ça marche ! 
merci beaucoup !


----------



## funnoam (12 Août 2011)

Pour conclure, j'ajouterai que sur iOS 5 (a sortir en octobre), on pourra supprimer sa musique depuis son appareil, morceau par morceau.


----------



## RomanoPingu (15 Août 2011)

ça ne sera quand même pas du luxe, enfin j'ai envie de dire ^^


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (21 Août 2011)

gmanaud a dit:


> @ pepeye : non pas de synchro automatique, je suis blonde, mais quand même !
> @larme : Oui j'ai coché supprimer l'espace libre
> ça ne change rien...
> @ pharrel : je vais essayer de ce pas !
> ...



Effectivement, tu dois etre blonde... Si tu n'es pas en synchro automatique, tu ne synchronises pas quand tu branches... En décochant la musique sur iTune, c'est logique que Ca n'ai pas d'effet sur L'ipad...

Quand tu synchronise, tout ce qui est décoché est supprimé... Mais il faut synchroniser...


----------



## lamiel (5 Mars 2014)

Moi aussi, je n'arrive pas à supprimer ma musique sur ipad. Depuis quinze ans, le fonctionnement apple est de plus en plus secret,  voir iPhoto, ingérable! On m'a recommandé Androïd, je vais essayer.:


----------



## pepeye66 (5 Mars 2014)

lamiel a dit:


> Moi aussi, je n'arrive pas à supprimer ma musique sur ipad. Depuis quinze ans, le fonctionnement apple est de plus en plus secret,  voir iPhoto, ingérable! On m'a recommandé Androïd, je vais essayer.:



Bon courage !!!


----------

